

Whats the best payment/billing service to collect $1 per transaction - JT123

What are the best billing system out there which can allow online business to collect $1 per transaction , without paying heavy fee 30c (30%) per transaction?
======
chrisBob
I like [https://www.dwolla.com](https://www.dwolla.com)

There is a big barrier to getting people to sign up, but a $1 transaction has
NO FEE.

I used it for paying a contractor instead of paypal or a check and for that it
cost $.25 for a payment of $5k.

------
lugg
I don't think there is one. Perhaps another way to look at it -are you really
only adding $1 of value?

You could also look at a form of prepay, clock in 20$ credit only use $1 worth

